#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Herbalism >  >  >  margoram!

## undreamer

anyone familiar with this herb.. I heard it can do? somethings..

----------


## dragonash_1

Are you sure about the spelling of the herb? I suppose it is *"Marjoram."* Im sure you are familiar with Oregano? Well, it is said that Marjoram has a similar taste except for its sweet and a bit citrous. This herb is well-known amongst the Inidan herbalists. However, if you could provide me the compounds for what you are looking for, I could do some digging and assist you in the best possible way. Also, I've heard that Marjoram is a key ingredient for making a protection spell for your loved ones. Kindly elucidate?

----------


## Branwen

Herb-Magic.com


MARJORAM
In Hoodoo Folk Magic, Spell-Craft, and Occultism
marjoram

Larger Image of Lucky Mojo Marjoram Magick Herb

MARJORAM is known as a culinary herb but it is also said to confer Protection from Harm, to enhance Love in Marriage, and to Assuage Grief and Sorrow. Folks who use MARJORAM as a Protective Curio place the leaves in each of their rooms and place of business, claiming that this Deflects Bad Luck. Electricians tell us that it is especially efficacious in warding off electric shock. The leaves must be replaced every month, they say, to retain their power. Those who use MARJORAM for Conjugal Love and a Peaceful Home sprinkle it into food along with Basil, which has a similar occult reputation. When a person is sad or grieving, certain root doctors prescribe a 7-day bath made of MARJORAM mixed with Balm of Gilead Buds. We make no claims for MARJORAM and sell as a Curio only.

----------


## dragonash_1

Hmm... Well, seems like I was right about the herb. Thanks mate for the web-grabbed info. I'm glad my memory served me right in remembering the herb. All thanks to a close friend of mine who loves to explore nature and have also been practising "Ayurveda". :-) Cheers!

----------

